# Peti44's first planted tank



## peti44 (19 Jun 2010)

Hi!
You may have seen this tank among the Journals, but there is the time for it, to be with the finished tanks.



This was my first tank, and I have made many mistakes. That's why it looks like this    I have learnt a lot, and while preparing my next tank (which I have started already, soon it will be in the Journals topic) I'm going to pay more attention for every little detail.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Cyworld (21 Jun 2010)

Beautiful!
Are there any fish or shrimps in there?


----------



## mr_ED (1 Jul 2010)

actually the scape was nicely executed with the plants in the right place, i guess. what i don't like is the dw in the far left. sorry but i feel the size and shape is not appropriate. i prefer the dw in the far right.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (1 Jul 2010)

Nice tank m8, if that's your first attempt I look forward to your next


----------



## peti44 (21 Jul 2010)

Cyworld said:
			
		

> Beautiful!
> Are there any fish or shrimps in there?


Thanks!  Yes, there were 10 Hyphessobrycon amandae, 5 otocinclus affinis and 6 amano shrimp. They are good at hiding, so thats why you can't see them in the picture.  



			
				mr_ED said:
			
		

> actually the scape was nicely executed with the plants in the right place, i guess. what i don't like is the dw in the far left. sorry but i feel the size and shape is not appropriate. i prefer the dw in the far right.



I don't really know what "dw" means.   



			
				AverageWhiteBloke said:
			
		

> Nice tank m8, if that's your first attempt I look forward to your next


Thanks!  I share you my new tank soon.

And some other pictures of this tank...


----------



## Shivers (1 Aug 2010)

DW is maybe 'Dead wood' or something? Just taking a guess


----------



## Graeme Edwards (1 Aug 2010)

Dont be to hard on your self Peter, that aint too bad for a first scape, puts my early efforts to shame. 

Nice work with it, I would be happy if I was you.

Thanks for sharing.


----------

